# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Converting solar HWS to split type

## tofino

I got a new Solahart solar hot water system (model 302K).  The storage tank a 300l one is too heavy for my roof. Can I convert it to split type, so that the tank can sit on the ground floor.  I understand that additonal parts like pressure tank, circulation pump and differential thermostat etc may be required.   Please advice if such conversion is possible and where could I acquire the parts.
Much obliged.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sounds like it might be an expensive job involving a tradesman. Have you considered "beefing up" the roof supports?

----------


## Moondog55

What would be involved in "Beefing up" the roof?? 
I ask out of the possibility of using a big solar system ourselves as soon as funds become available

----------


## cyclic

You need to go back to Solarhart because the thermosyphon (roof top tank) can't be used on the ground.
Beefing up the roof is a better option, talk to a Builder.
All up weight is around 600kg.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What would be involved in "Beefing up" the roof?? 
> I ask out of the possibility of using a big solar system ourselves as soon as funds become available

  Basically just transferring the extra weight applied to the roof to some walls via extra trussing or support.

----------


## Bloss

> Basically just transferring the extra weight applied to the roof to some walls via extra trussing or support.

   :What he said:  This is not a DIY installation anyway (well not legally!) and any roof can usually be easily modified to carry 500-600kg over tow or more trusses or rafters (BTW - the Solarhart 300 series are around 500kg when full not 600kg depending upon the model used eg: for your K type see  Solahart : Solar Water Heaters - Technical Information : Solahart ). In any case Solarhart are purpose designed systems which should be installed only to the manufacturers instructions - any attempts to modify is likely to end in tears - poor performance at least and maybe no performance. If new as you say then it would void warranty altogether.

----------


## cyclic

> This is not a DIY installation anyway (well not legally!) and any roof can usually be easily modified to carry 500-600kg over tow or more trusses or rafters (BTW - the Solarhart 300 series are around 500kg when full not 600kg depending upon the model used eg: for your K type see  Solahart : Solar Water Heaters - Technical Information : Solahart ). In any case Solarhart are purpose designed systems which should be installed only to the manufacturers instructions - any attempts to modify is likely to end in tears - poor performance at least and maybe no performance. If new as you say then it would void warranty altogether.

  Correct weight Bloss but you forgot to allow for two installers and possibly an Electrician there at the same time.

----------


## tofino

Thanks for the advice. Guest I'll write to Solarhart people to see what they would suggest.

----------


## Moondog55

Hmm I may have to buy back the pair of Barrup trusses I sold my neighbour last month

----------


## Bloss

> Correct weight Bloss but you forgot to allow for two installers and possibly an Electrician there at the same time.

  Nah- didn't 'forget'. A roof can carry a huge extra dynamic load such as several people. Unless they all stand on the one tiny spot they will not cause a problem - cracked tiles maybe or a kinked steel roof if they are lazy or clumsy and do not stand on screw/nail lines or where tiles are sitting on battens. 
Roofs are well able to cope with occasional high additional loads - so long as they are not point loads. If static (like a HWS) the load needs to be spread sufficiently and if necessary transferred to more of the roof frame or directly to wall plates. 
There is virtually no likelihood of major structural failure - as I said, the main concern is damage to cladding whatever type.

----------

